# Cad-Lights 50G Artisan Rimless Starphire Cube Build!



## HeXoM

Well finally I got my tank. This is where the fun begins 
I got a CAD 50G Artisan from here in SoCal, where CADLights is located.
I so far have the tank up and running with all the plumbing and everything. I'm just running the system with freshwater for now to check for any leaks in plumbing.
Still got a long way to go but just thought I would share my build along this exciting journey.
I know you guys like pictures. So here you go:
































*Didnt know where to put the ballast, so I put it on the side for now.*








*The fixture that came with the tank. 24" 14,000K 150 HQI, 2x actinic T5s, LED moonlights.*
















*Leak testing. Sorry I didnt take pictures of the sump before, but I took the baffles out because the I didnt like how it was set up. So rebuilt it.*


















*CAD tanks for some reason, cut out the vinyl right where the overflow is. I had some carbon fiber vinyl I used on my car to cover the back. The other side is plain black not CF lol*








*Running freshwater to check for any leaks. Dont mind the wires in the back. I still got to organize them.*

















*I also put some nice stainless steel door handles from LOWES on the cabnet doors. Much easier to open now : )*









*







*
*Mag-Drive 9.5*
*







*
*







*
*A drain silencer I came up with and it works GREAT!!!!!*
*







*
*An overflow cover I made with acrylic. I'm thinking about making out of black acrylic now since I know I can make one lol*
*







*

*







*

*







*

*







*
*50W Halogen light for refugium.*
*







*

*This is what I see when I walk down my stairs*


----------



## Mattcot

really nice start.


----------



## Romad

Nice job and very creative. It's going to look amazing.


----------



## HeXoM

*Update!*

*Alrights guys, here is another update!
I just got my 30 pounds of Dry rock from BRS today.
25lbs of pukani and 5lbs of shelf rock.
The rock is amazing. All the shapes and sizes are perfect.
I played a little bit with the aquascaping today and i might play around with it a bit more tomorrow.
But so far I'm loving how it came out.*


----------



## badxgillen

*sweeet*

thats got me drooling..


----------



## HeXoM

*Update!*

^hahaha im glad

My tank is still a little cloudy but thats due to some dead sponge or something that was on one of my BRS rock. I took it out for now till I get my protien skimmer. 
I added a few more rocks (live rock) to my aquascape. I hope you guys like it.
I'm going to buy about 10lbs of live rock to put in my main display. I got a few ideas I want to do. That will be in my next update.
I also made a new overflow cover out black acrylic. I like it soooo much better.
I'm getting better at this acrylic stuff 
Here's a few pictures.


----------



## reefsahoy

Nice! what kind of reef are you planning on keeping in the tank? With that light anything is possible. you might want to leave the lights on for the full 8 hours then check the temperature of the water because the water can get real hot when using MH especially using that refuge light you have on the bottom. you might want to get a fan and blow across the surface and that will cool the tank alot but evaporation will occur fast. I hope you plan to use RO/DI water too since you have such a nice start. Great setup. wating to see the final approach to the end product!


----------



## Christemo

This tank is beautiful! Great job.


----------



## Jwest

wow.. thats amazing. thats better looking than a biocube. I like the silencer you came up with too


----------



## bloo97

Nice! Can't wait to see more!

What kind of fish are going to live there?


----------



## HeXoM

reefsahoy said:


> Nice! what kind of reef are you planning on keeping in the tank? With that light anything is possible. you might want to leave the lights on for the full 8 hours then check the temperature of the water because the water can get real hot when using MH especially using that refuge light you have on the bottom. you might want to get a fan and blow across the surface and that will cool the tank alot but evaporation will occur fast. I hope you plan to use RO/DI water too since you have such a nice start. Great setup. wating to see the final approach to the end product!


Ya my temp went up about 2.5 degrees.
I'm planning on having fans until I get my chiller. Hopefully soon lol

I'm planning on making this a sps tank.
And yes I am using a 5 stage spectra pure RO/DI unit. 0 TDS 

I will keep you guys updated.




Christemo said:


> This tank is beautiful! Great job.


Thank you



Jwest said:


> wow.. thats amazing. thats better looking than a biocube. I like the silencer you came up with too


Thanks
It really did work out great. I can barely hear anything.



bloo97 said:


> Nice! Can't wait to see more!
> 
> What kind of fish are going to live there?


 Thanks you

Im planning on having 2 true perculia or black clows, 2-3 carberryi anthias, maybe a red madarin....those are the fish on my list now. I might add another fish or 2, just dont know yet lol


----------



## plevin1508

yes you are off to a great start. I am thinking about getting the same tank and I believe that I can pick it up locally as the cad showroom is close to where I live.
I am excited as I should be able to see a lot of their products and the plumbing they use.

How do you like the stand?
Are you going to use the BM NAC6A as your protein skimmer?

I will more than likely need to use a chiller here in socal. Any recommendations on good chiller for this tank?

I am looking forward to seeing more pictures and your progress.

PEACE

Philip


----------



## HeXoM

plevin1508 said:


> yes you are off to a great start. I am thinking about getting the same tank and I believe that I can pick it up locally as the cad showroom is close to where I live.
> I am excited as I should be able to see a lot of their products and the plumbing they use.
> 
> How do you like the stand?
> Are you going to use the BM NAC6A as your protein skimmer?
> 
> I will more than likely need to use a chiller here in socal. Any recommendations on good chiller for this tank?
> 
> I am looking forward to seeing more pictures and your progress.
> 
> PEACE
> 
> Philip


Thanks buddy

I also bought my tank from their showroom. The place is huge and Eddie (the head guy) is a really cool guy. Their display tank is just beautiful but fake corals 

The stand felt a little weak but once the water was in. This thing is a rock.
The stand is really roomy, plenty of place to mount things. I really like it.

I am actually going to use a AquaC EV180 protien skimmer. I wanted to 1 up the skimmer because I am planning on making this a SPS reef tank. Thats why I had to redo the sump.

JBJ arctica is the best chiller you can buy. I know a guy who has had it for 10 years now and still works the way he first got it. It really depends on how the owner treated it.
I'm going with a 1/10hp JBJ Arctica chiller.

Let me know if you have anymore questions.


----------



## plevin1508

Bro, thanks for your reply...
Of course, I have more questions lol
Anyhow:
It does not look like you are using their durso drain and loc line plumbing kit?
do you think the chiller would fit inside the cabinet with sump?
What do you think about swc cone skimmer?
Do you feel the system is loud?

Of course I will have more questions 
Looking forward to more of your updates...
Thanks
Philip


----------



## plevin1508

More questions:
You basically just purchased their 50g artisan with stand, sump and light ?


----------



## HeXoM

I made my own plumbing. Their plumbing didnt look all that great. 
A chiller would be impossible to fit in the stand. It's not a good idea to put a chiller in a stand anyways. 
SWC skimmers are really good skimmers. Can't go wrong.
The system is pretty quiet. I don't have any complaints.

Yes, I just bought the tank, stand, sump, and light.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## plevin1508

Your plumbing looks really good.
I read the sticky about sumps and it was helpful.
I am having trouble seeing where the skimmer will be placed. Also, why the valve going into the second chamber versus the first to third?
I hope my questions are making sense?
I want to do this and get it right the first time.
How would the chiller fit into the overall plumbing?

Thanks

Philip


----------



## HeXoM

plevin1508 said:


> Your plumbing looks really good.
> I read the sticky about sumps and it was helpful.
> I am having trouble seeing where the skimmer will be placed. Also, why the valve going into the second chamber versus the first to third?
> I hope my questions are making sense?
> I want to do this and get it right the first time.
> How would the chiller fit into the overall plumbing?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Philip


 
The skimmer will placed in the first chamber with the outlet going into the second chamber.
I will post pictures once setup to show you.
Well I put the valve in the second chamber because it was easier plumb, it won't cause as much back pressure to plumb it back to the return chamber with all the extra plumbing, and it's close enough to where I can hook my phosphate reactor.

I have seperate plumbing for my chiller. Alsmost the same design but with a barbed fitting on my pump and a barbed fitting near the second vavle.


----------



## plevin1508

thanks for the input, as always
are you going to have 2 returns to the tank, one for the return from the sump and the other to return the chiller?
Also, what are the actual dimensions of their sump?
I am looking forward to more updates!!!
Thanks bro


----------



## HeXoM

My return setup is going to be hooked up to my chiller. It will be working more efficiently.

I believe it's 20x17x13
The chambers are: 1st-7" 2nd-5.5" 3rd-6"
The glass is also pretty thick.


----------



## plevin1508

hey dude:
just thought I would check in and see how your tank is coming along.
Will you be using an additional pump for the chiller. I know how hot it gets and I live in the valley.
My LFS would be vivid aquarium
Check back with you later and hope everything is going well

Philip


----------



## HeXoM

So far so good man.
I just added 2 Cromises to my tank today and they are just chillin.
They seem really healthy and active.

I will be using the same return pump for my chiller. Thats why I got one that was a bit more powerful for my tank so I can run the chiller.

Ya it gets pretty hot here in the valley but I live above the valley in the mountains and we always get a nice breeze. It's about 70F in my house all year around. Except for the past few days. It's been like 60F in my house lol

I also finally hung my MH 7" above the water and it looks great and doesnt heat up fast either.
A fan will work for now till I can afford a chiller.


----------



## plevin1508

Hey man:
Did you use the CAD light tree to hang the MH or something else?
What color are your new cromises?
Looking forward to more pictures.
Once I get my tax return, i still have to file, I am going to pick up the tank, stand and sump. I am still deciding if I will use the BM NAC6 or g with SWC extreme 160. The foot print is 9 x 7, so it will be a close fit. How easy is it to move the baffles in this sump and dod you feel this sump is big emough?

What did you do to prevent overflow of the sump in case of power outtage?

Thanks again and good luck with your new tankmates
Philip


----------



## plevin1508

another thought comes to mind.
Are you planing to use any type of ATO?
alright due, talk to you


----------



## HeXoM

plevin1508 said:


> Hey man:
> Did you use the CAD light tree to hang the MH or something else?
> What color are your new cromises?
> Looking forward to more pictures.
> Once I get my tax return, i still have to file, I am going to pick up the tank, stand and sump. I am still deciding if I will use the BM NAC6 or g with SWC extreme 160. The foot print is 9 x 7, so it will be a close fit. How easy is it to move the baffles in this sump and dod you feel this sump is big emough?
> 
> What did you do to prevent overflow of the sump in case of power outtage?
> 
> Thanks again and good luck with your new tankmates
> Philip





plevin1508 said:


> another thought comes to mind.
> Are you planing to use any type of ATO?
> alright due, talk to you


 
We'll at first I had the legs on but now it is being hung on my ceiling.
It really gives it that rimless look.

My chromises are blue/green chromises.
I love them. I caught them kissing today lol
I'm not kidding. not sure if that means they are going to mate or what.

I know someone who has a SWC 160 in the sump, so you should be fine.
Baffles are a pain in the butt to take off, but I've done it before. So I didn't mind.
The sump is a big enough, but I wish it was bigger. I actually ordered a custom sump that being made now. Just get more water volume.

When I get my ReefKeeper Elite, I'll be using its ATO system.
My reactors and reservoirs will be in a sepreate cabinet next to the stand that I'm going to make.


----------



## HeXoM

*Update!*

Alright guys, it's been 3 weeks since I filled up the tank. So far everything is doing great. I have added 2 blue/green Chromises that are having a blast in the new tank.
My diatoms are spreading everywhere and I will probably get a CUC this week. I want the diatoms to spread a little more on my dry rock.
I have also added another 5lbs of fiji premium live rock to the display and another 3lbs to the fuge. I already see my sand bed in my fuge coming to life. I have seen atleast 20 worms in my DSB. My cheato has grown twice its size in just a week. 
I still havent gotten my protien skimmer due to some difficulties, but will get it soon. i hope :/
I also hung my MH on the ceiling about 10" above the water. I'm getting temps between 77.2 and 77.9. No more or less than that. I might get a fan for now till I get my chiller. I might just wait till spring is over for that.


----------



## plevin1508

Bro:
I really like your scape and the chromises are a nice addition. The cycle is definitely happening...
What is the ideal temperature you are wanting to keep your tank at?

I will definitely need a chiller in the summer months in so cal in the valley

Nice pictures

PEACE


----------



## HeXoM

The cycle has already passed. It lasted only 2 weeks.
Since adding the fish, there were no signs of ammonia or nitrite.

I'm trying to keep the tank between 77.2 and 77.6
As for now, I dont need a chiller but when spring ends. I need to get one.


----------



## badxgillen

*nice*

that looks sweet.and i am a chromis fan so good choice of first fishes for a nano reef.i love seeing the higher end equipment being used prior to making a purchase or DIY upgrade and you have given much info. thanks.


----------



## mashamvv

ooooooaaaaahhhhhe  :BIGsurprise: *!!!* * (envy)*


----------



## HeXoM

*Update!!!*

Thanks guys :-D
And your welcome!


Alright guys, here is a pretty big update.

So I got my skimmer today (AquaC EV 120 with Mag 7 pump) and it fit like a glove. I had my first chamber to fit this skimmer perfectly. Skimmers go through a break in period but this thing started skimming within an hour. I tried to tune it a bit but it start skimming again. So I'm letting it do it's thing. The skimate is a pretty dark brown color. It isn't too wet but not too dry. I guess I had some nasty stuff in my tank. It's funny, because my tanks water clarity is amazing. It got so much more clear. My dad even noticed and I hadn't even told him I put the skimmer in already. So it made a huge difference. I am very happy with this skimmer.
It's really sturdy and solid. Build quality is amazing, and the design is brilliant. Very easy to tune and not complicated. The barbed fitting on the collection cup is a great feature. I'm using a bottle for now so the cup won't overflow when I least expect it. I'll wait until I can afford the AquaC Auto-Waste Container. Overall, it's a great skimmer.
I had to raise it about 2 inches, but just enough room so I can take off the collection cup. You only need about 1" of room to take it off.

I also put some eggcrate in between the first and second chamber for 2 reasons. First, it won't let me cheato sneak into the first chamber and get inside my skimmers pump. Second, my snails and crabs are too big to get through it. I put some critters in there to sift my DSB and I don't want them getting sucked into the pump.
I also put some eggcrate in between my bubble trap so it will suspend my foam pad and carbon. It won't get as dirty and it much easier to clean.

So last night I was staring at my fuge for like 30 minutes and found a tiny brittle star on my rocks and I got pretty excited but then I noticed something else.
I saw this little microscopic white thing move across my glass. I take a closer look and there are hundreds off them. Looks like a got copepods in my fuge. Then tonight I took a look inside my tank and they are all over my glass. So I'm pretty happy about that. 
It's also been one week since I've added my cheato and it has, no joke, quadrupled in size. It just don't stop growing. It looks bigger everyday.

My chromises are really happy, eating very well, always active. I see the big one picking on the small one sometimes but then the small one grew some balls and started stealing his food lol

I also got my clean up crew today from LiveAquaria.
They came very well packaged. First time ordering from them and I am very impressed. They all came alive and well.
I got:
1 Emerald Crab 
15 Dwarf Blue Leg Hermit Crabs
10 Scarlet Reef Hermit Crabs
10 Astraea Turbo Snails
15 Cerith Snails
3 Nassarius Snails

I probably get more when there is more source of food. I dont have that much live rock and my diatoms are half gone now. So they are really cleaning up.
I hope they don't starve.
Now for some pictures. I know you guys like pictures


----------



## HeXoM

*Small Update*

Hey guys, got a small update.
Haven't done any really big changes.
My diatoms are almost all gone. I still have about 1ppm nitrates.
My CUC is cleaning it up before I can even take a look at it.
I have little mini stars all over my glass.
They are barely barely 1mm in size, just a tad smaller.
My DSB is already starting to show signs of life. All sorts of worms, and stars, and critters in there. My fuge is full of pods and are starting to fill up the DT.


I also have new additions to the tank.
2 wild ocellaris clowns. They are really healthy and eating normally. They are getting along with chromises just fine. No aggression at all.
The male always seems to stay back when it's feeding time but I make sure he always eats. While all my fish come to the top during my feedings, the male is near the bottom. He eats, but it's like he is scared to roam with the bigger fish.
My clowns are already sleeping together side by side. It's so cute 
Glad to see them pair up.
Since they are wild, I'm thinking of getting an anemone. Just don't know which one yet.


Alright guys, here are some pix.


----------



## plevin1508

hey man, your scene looks awesome!
your plumbing is tight and the skimmer looks to be working very nicely.
great design with the chambers
very exciting!!!
thanks for the great updates


----------



## Mike

I agree, it's looking great! I really like the way you've arranged the rock.


----------



## HeXoM

*Mini Update*

Thanks guys :-D

*Got my first frag yesterday.*
*I won it at a frag swap : )*

*So far it's doing great. Withing 10 minutes of it being inside my tank, it had full polyp extension. I hope it down well. I'm keeping a really close on it.*

*Forgot what kind of sps this is but if someone can ID this, I would really appreciate it.*
*If I'm not mistaken, I think it's a Green Stylophora.*


----------



## badxgillen

*hmmm*

if its not stylaphora i would say pocilipora...nice they look sweet when they get bigger and are super hardy..good score..


----------



## HeXoM

It is a pocilipora.
Thanks for the ID badxgillen


----------



## badxgillen

*sps*

once it gets bigger it will resemble a little green bush...pretty...you can prune it as you would a bush as well and super glue gel the frag to another rock or plug and there you go..


----------



## jnicita

So pretty familiar with this setup as I have been tweaking on mine for a month and still dont have it with water in it (no rush, its replacing another setup that is running just fine). I started modding my sump by raising the baffle (adding 3" strip of glass) that is on the right side of the fudge, this raises the water level on the input/skimmer chamber to 8.5" so that my cone skimmer works better. I was interested in looking at yours, and it looks like you actually removed the first chamber baffle (so that water rests right up against the fudge baffle (the one I raised) and also removed the the separator that T'd into that baffle to separate the intake area from the skimmer area. 

Im curious, because your plumbing doesn't have any unions except for once the plumbing reaches the sump, must have been a PAIN to pull the sump out to cut out those baffles.

Also, what is your flow rate "now" I know you say you are going to use a chiller (which will have to be fine tuned for about 200-300gph) (and your posts are from last year, so you've been through a summer now with this system) so I can see that you are pushing water to the tank and looping back to the fudge? Im just curious as I have the original pump that came with it (937/gph) and that seems like WAY to much flow. 

Thanks




HeXoM said:


> Thanks guys :-D
> And your welcome!
> 
> 
> Alright guys, here is a pretty big update.
> 
> So I got my skimmer today (AquaC EV 120 with Mag 7 pump) and it fit like a glove. I had my first chamber to fit this skimmer perfectly. Skimmers go through a break in period but this thing started skimming within an hour. I tried to tune it a bit but it start skimming again. So I'm letting it do it's thing. The skimate is a pretty dark brown color. It isn't too wet but not too dry. I guess I had some nasty stuff in my tank. It's funny, because my tanks water clarity is amazing. It got so much more clear. My dad even noticed and I hadn't even told him I put the skimmer in already. So it made a huge difference. I am very happy with this skimmer.
> It's really sturdy and solid. Build quality is amazing, and the design is brilliant. Very easy to tune and not complicated. The barbed fitting on the collection cup is a great feature. I'm using a bottle for now so the cup won't overflow when I least expect it. I'll wait until I can afford the AquaC Auto-Waste Container. Overall, it's a great skimmer.
> I had to raise it about 2 inches, but just enough room so I can take off the collection cup. You only need about 1" of room to take it off.
> 
> I also put some eggcrate in between the first and second chamber for 2 reasons. First, it won't let me cheato sneak into the first chamber and get inside my skimmers pump. Second, my snails and crabs are too big to get through it. I put some critters in there to sift my DSB and I don't want them getting sucked into the pump.
> I also put some eggcrate in between my bubble trap so it will suspend my foam pad and carbon. It won't get as dirty and it much easier to clean.


----------

